# Need Help - Color Selection for Powder Room



## spidercharm (Aug 26, 2012)

I am looking to paint my powder room that has cherry hardwood floors (brown with red tone). The room has no windows. Baseboard color is white and sink/tank/bowl are light cream. I have read about going bold in selecting colors for the powder room instead of selecting a neutral color (as you generally would for other rooms). I was considering some flavor of red (more likely) or blue, but not sure which specific kind. 

Although I brought various color palettes from local HD, I must admit I don't have a good sense with color selection. So, I can really use some help from color experts or if someone in a similar situation sharing their experience. I would really appreciate if you can mention specific color name/number for HD or Sherin Williams or other similar stores. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Please don't make duplicate threads.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

And here I thought BT had gone fruitcake on us, thought I was going to see, <with a lisp, hand on hip, wrist bent in fruitcake fashion>, "Go yellow".  

Gray, blue-ish gray. Red is too closed in feeling for my liking.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

First I would paint the trim to match or at least be of the same hue is the porcelain fixtures---not white.

Then decide on what color of light you are going to stick with and how nice a color rendering index it will kick off. Incandescents, halogens and increasingly LEDs have great CRIs (apples look like apples, oranges look like oranges) but most flourescents do not unless you buy the more expensive full scpectrum bulbs. Temps 5,000 and above are proving to have a positive effect on mood disorders, concentration and fatigue. Consider the paint chips under the lighting you choose only since it is all you will have. I have posted these before but they are important.


























How bold, or more appropriately, how deep you go with color will depend on how much light you will have. And also consider whether this is primarily a guest bathroom or if someone is going to be using it to apply makeup, do hair and nails, and other such things. Deep colors can wack skin tones without nicely rendered light. 

The bathroom you pictured is very small. You might achieve something very dramatic painting it but also splashing color with nice fluffy towels hanging or even rolled up on little shelves. 

Some know it is a personal design quest shared by many but not all. I hate automatically painting white box top ceilings on things. It dates back to the days of one gas light plunked in the middle of the room. I think white ceilings look especially goofy in a small room like that pictured and worse if you paint deep colored walls.


----------



## spidercharm (Aug 26, 2012)

Appreciate it for a great description. It's very helpful. I will have to study more about what you posted. 




sdsester said:


> First I would paint the trim to match or at least be of the same hue is the porcelain fixtures---not white.
> 
> Then decide on what color of light you are going to stick with and how nice a color rendering index it will kick off. Incandescents, halogens and increasingly LEDs have great CRIs (apples look like apples, oranges look like oranges) but most flourescents do not unless you buy the more expensive full scpectrum bulbs. Temps 5,000 and above are proving to have a positive effect on mood disorders, concentration and fatigue. Consider the paint chips under the lighting you choose only since it is all you will have. I have posted these before but they are important.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dillonz (Nov 24, 2012)

To sdsester......... WOW.

That's a pretty in depth chart. VERY useful.

I would also take into consideration the square footage of the room. Rooms with no windows for the purpose stated do need good lighting, but not so much as to blind you when you flip the switch.


----------

